# Wanted: 2br Orlando 4/20-4/27



## timscott1718 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello Tuggers!
I used up all my DVC points on a family long Christmas weekend, 16 of us!
We have Disney AP's and found great airfare,kind of a last minute trip.
So Monday April 20th- Monday 27th 2BR would be great.

    Thanks ahead of time, Tim


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Tim I have some availability during the dates requested but I only have Fri , Sat , sun checkin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timscott1718 (Mar 12, 2015)

I thought the Monday check in may be a pain, but airfare was spot-on. I guess if the right situation arose I would split my stay. I was hoping something like Bonnet Creek would be a little more flexible? I understand most are Fri, Sat & Sun.
                          Thanks, Tim


----------



## am1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have bonnet creek if you want.


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't have bonnet creek available at the moment on my end just some other options in Orlando 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timscott1718 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello am1,
I see you have Bonnet Creek availability. How much are you asking for Mon 4/20-Mon 4/27 2BR? And if we have a deal how best to proceed? I am familiar with the resort and the location and hope to make the transaction painless as possible.
                          Thanks, Tim


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 18, 2015)

I can offer a 2 bdrm at Sheraton Vistana Villages. PM if interested.


----------



## geekette (Mar 20, 2015)

I can offer Bluegreen Fountains 2 br.  PM if interested.


----------



## am1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Rented so they should be good.



timscott1718 said:


> Hello am1,
> I see you have Bonnet Creek availability. How much are you asking for Mon 4/20-Mon 4/27 2BR? And if we have a deal how best to proceed? I am familiar with the resort and the location and hope to make the transaction painless as possible.
> Thanks, Tim


----------



## Tank (Mar 23, 2015)

Orange lake has some 2 bedroom units if interested send me a message


----------

